# releve de banque



## miaou (2 Avril 2012)

salut

comme j'ai iwork dans mon Ipad j'ai voulu essayer pour voir si je pouvais récupérer mon relevé de banque  ( avec Numbers)
je télécharge donc le fichier qif ( comme je fais sur mon mac) et j'ai le message "safari ne pas telecharger ce fichier"
j'ai essayé aussi de passer par Icloud seulement ca ne marche qu'avec word 9 et sur mon macbook je n'ai que le 8
vous avez solution autre pour récupérer mon révélé ? merci?


----------



## Gwen (2 Avril 2012)

Tu es dans quelle banque ?

Moi, j'ai toujours eu toutes les peines du monde avec les fichiers de banque. Je suis à la Poste.


----------



## Powerdom (2 Avril 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Tu es dans quelle banque ?
> 
> Moi, j'ai toujours eu toutes les peines du monde avec les fichiers de banque. Je suis à la Poste.



Ben oui mais la poste c'est pas une banque  pas plus que j'irais confier mon courrier au crédit agricole


----------



## miaou (3 Avril 2012)

merci pour de réponses 
ma banque c'est SMC ( société marseillaise  de crédit )
sur les macs je n'ai aucun problème je télécharge  soit des fichiers .csv pour excel  soit .qif  pour Eldorado ou I compta
il y a que avec Numbers que j'ai un problème avec des fichiers qif  ,ils se téléchargent bien mais tout se retrouve dans une seule colonne  là aussi si qq avait une explication elle serait bienvenue 
je voulais  simplement voir si je pouvais recuperer mes comptes dans l'ipad 
mais c'est pas grave


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Avril 2012)

http://www.linxo.com/


----------



## lineakd (8 Avril 2012)

@miaou, il existe aussi icompta pour ios.


----------



## miaou (10 Avril 2012)

Ok Merci à tous 
j'avais aussi téléchargé linxo  mais cela une semaine que j'attends qu'ils reconnaissent ma banque ;  je le referais...


----------

